# Phones are getting like tablets...



## TopCat (May 22, 2012)

I was hoping for smaller phones with longer battery life and quicker OS's. The sods are making them bigger and bigger though. They will end up like a Kindle if we don't act!!


----------



## danny la rouge (May 22, 2012)

How should we act?


----------



## TopCat (May 22, 2012)

Demand smaller phones with fold out screens! (and longer battery life).


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 22, 2012)

I wanted to get myself an mp3 player with a large-ish Gbyte and nothing else.

Slim picking I'm telling you.

It's all stuff with feature x,y + z these days.

Furstrating.


----------



## bmd (May 22, 2012)

Furstrating, like castrating but you end up bald?


----------



## oryx (May 22, 2012)

'Phones' aren't really phones anymore - they're effectively handheld computers, with the phone function being secondary.


----------



## Superdupastupor (May 22, 2012)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Furstrating, like castrating but you end up bald?



yes 

thanx for the reminder. !


----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2012)

Mine is still a phone, almost too small in fact


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 23, 2012)

oryx said:


> 'Phones' aren't really phones anymore - they're effectively handheld computers, with the phone function being secondary.



This.


----------



## joustmaster (May 23, 2012)

the stupid size of the last years phones is the reason i still have a htc desire.. sort it out phone builders


----------



## Badgers (May 23, 2012)

Buy an old phone? 
There are smaller smart phones. 

So many options from minimal to huge, there is no worry here


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2012)

oryx said:


> 'Phones' aren't really phones anymore - they're effectively handheld computers, with the phone function being secondary.


That's my kind of phone.

I used to carry a small one that was switched off - only for emergencies.
My £100 Smartphone has finally displaced my Creative player and added navigation and web access ..
Too big for my pocket though.

My eyesight is so poor I struggled to do anything with an ordinary phone - even texting ..


----------



## ChrisC (Jul 24, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> the stupid size of the last years phones is the reason i still have a htc desire.. sort it out phone builders


 
As good as the HTC Desire is, it's shite internal memory lets it down big time. You have to hack it to bits to get more apps installed on it. I can't wait until my upgrade to get rid of the horrid thing.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 24, 2012)

ChrisC said:


> As good as the HTC Desire is, it's shite internal memory lets it down big time. You have to hack it to bits to get more apps installed on it. I can't wait until my upgrade to get rid of the horrid thing.


I know what you mean. I have been through a few different set ups trying to trick it in to using the SD, and not have it crash a lot.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Buy an old phone?
> There are smaller smart phones.
> 
> So many options from minimal to huge, there is no worry here


My Galaxy Ace is plenty adequate for most things you would want a smartphone for, and even fits in your pocket.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2012)

There's loads of smaller Android handsets available.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 24, 2012)

Just buy bigger trousers


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Just buy bigger trousers


Have you tried finding proper baggy trews these days?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Have you tried finding proper baggy trews these days?


 
Tell me bout it !!!  I blame all these skinny jeaned hipsters


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 24, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Tell me bout it !!!  I blame all these skinny jeaned hipsters


Fucking upside down pants.


----------



## souljacker (Jul 24, 2012)

Ironically, the tablets are getting smaller...


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 24, 2012)

TopCat said:


> Demand smaller phones with fold out screens! (and longer battery life).


 What, like a  laptop?


----------

